# Gelofte fees (Day of vow)



## OutaAfrica (Mar 14, 2007)

Wie van julle vier nog gelofte fees op 16 Desmber. Ek het dit so 2 jaar terug begin bywoon elke jaar en tot die besef gekom dit is hoekom dit so sleg gaan met die blanke in die land.


----------



## Gerhard (Aug 3, 2005)

DIE BLOEDRIVIER GELOFTE

Op 28 November 1838 word Andries Pretorius gekies as hoofkommandant van die kommando wat later bekend sou staan as die Wenkommando, wat op die punt gestaan het om teen die Zoeloes uit te trek. Hierdie was die tweede kommando wat op die been gebring is met die doel om die moord op die Piet Retief-geselskap asook die aanvalle op die laers by Bloukrans en Moordspruit te wreek. Die kommando het bestaan uit 467 Boere, 3 Engelse, asook 'n onbekende aantal swart- en kleurlingbediendes. Hulle neem 57 waens en een oskar saam.

Uit geskiedkundige bronne blyk dit dat die omstandighede vir die kommando so versleg het dat hulle besef het dat hulle net met die hulp van God hulle taak sou kon volbring. Op 9 Desember 1838 lê Carel (uitgespreek Sarel) Cilliers aan die Wasbankrivier namens die aanwesiges die eerste keer die Gelofte af. Dit word daarna by elke aandgodsdiens herhaal.

Op Saterdag, 15 Desember berig die verkenners dat die Zoeloemag naby is en trek Pretorius op 'n strategiese plek aan die Ncomerivier laer. (Die Trekkers sou later hierdie rivier Bloedrivier noem weens die bloed van die gesneuwelde Zoeloes wat die water rooi verkleur het.) Die Gelofte word die aand vir oulaas afgelê.

Die bewoording van die Gelofte word weergegee soos dit op die gedenkplaat op die slagterrein verskyn:

"*Mijne broeders en medelandgenoten, hier staan wij tans op een ogenblik voor een Heilige God van hemel en aarde om een Belofte aan Hem te beloven, als Hij met Zijn bescherming met ons sal wezen, en onze vijand in onze handen zal geven dat wij hem overwinnen, dat wij die dag en datum elke jaar zoals een Sabbat in Zijn eer zullen doorbrengen, en dat wij een tempel tot Zijn eer stichten zullen waar het Hem zou behagen, en dat wij het ook aan onzen kinderen zullen zeggen dat zij met ons erin moeten delen tot gedachtenis ook voor onze opkomende geslachten. Want de ere van Zijn Naam daardoor zal verheerlikt worden, dat de roem en eer van overwinning aan Hem sal worden gegeven*."

Op Sondag, 16 Desember moet die Boere slag lewer teen 'n Zoeloemag van ongeveer 10 000 man, volgens die betroubaarste skattings (dus 'n oormag van ongeveer 20 teen 1). Die uiteinde van die slag van Bloedrivier was dat meer as 3 000 Zoeloes sneuwel teenoor nie 'n enkele Boer nie (slegs 3 Boere, waaronder Pretorius, het wonde opgedoen). Dit maak die Slag van Bloedrivier nie net die grootste militêre oorwinning op Suid-Afrikaanse bodem nie, maar verskeie gebeure rondom die slag kan uitgewys word wat dit na oorweging onmoontlik maak om nie God se ingryping in die gebeure te sien nie. Ook was die Slag van Bloedrivier die faktor by uitstek wat die sukses of faling van die Groot Trek bepaal het.


----------



## Bushkey (Mar 17, 2006)

Tot 'n paar jaar terug het ek nie 'n gelofte dag gemis nie, die laaste paar jaar het my omstandighede tot so 'n mate verander dat ek dit nie kan/kon bywoon nie, maar die dag is altyd in my gedagtes.

In my omgewing"Tzaneen en omgewing" word dit nog streng bygewoon met advertensie borde wat reg deur die jaar by die kampterein waar dit gehou word nooit afgehaal word nie.


----------



## Invictus (May 19, 2007)

Goed gestel, hoop hierdie geskiedenis word oorgedra van geslag tot geslag reg oorgedra


----------

